# Oil Change info



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Has anyone done there own oil change on the Mk3? really just want to change the oil and would really like to do it myself. My TT has only done 8000 miles from new but just fancy doing an oil change when it gets to 10,000. Is it easy to get the oil filter and do I need special tools to remove the undertray and sump plug?

Anyone got an information on this at all or know where is a good place in the UK to buy service parts from. I'm guessing Euro Car Parts is ok?


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Anyone got any information on this? has anyone changed there own oil out yet?


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

My oil change warning came on just before 10k so you won't be far off.

I certainly don't want to pay dealer rates for a simple job.

I wouldn't bother with the oil change, the rate I have topped mine up it shouldn't need it.

Filter on the other hand will need doing, which seems easy enough to get at.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

I like to do a change the first 10,000 miles just because the engine has bedded in so the oil can sometimes have quite a bit of metal in it. Not always, but I just think a mid service change might be good. I can buy the oil and filter for all in under £50 which i think is good, but also I just fancy getting to know the car a bit and having a go myself. I used to change oil and heldex oil on my mk1 many moons ago, and just wanted to know if it's an easy job on the mk3?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I did it 20 days ago.
This is not my first car obviously,nor the first Audi, but on the mk3 seems you can't remove the oil from under the car by yourself because there is not the classic nut!!
Or better, the oil pan is in plastic and there is a nut, obviously in plastic with a strange system to unlock it..Audi adds a voice called nut in its service so I presume when they change the oil, change also the nut..
The solution was to suck out the oil with a pump, 4,5 liters is all.
The oil filter is easy to remove, just unscrew a bit to drain it the remove it


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

ManuTT said:


> I did it 20 days ago.
> This is not my first car obviously,nor the first Audi, but on the mk3 seems you can't remove the oil from under the car by yourself because there is not the classic nut!!
> Or better, the oil pan is in plastic and there is a nut, obviously in plastic with a strange system to unlock it..Audi adds a voice called nut in its service so I presume when they change the oil, change also the nut..
> The solution was to suck out the oil with a pump, 4,5 liters is all.
> The oil filter is easy to remove, just unscrew a bit to drain it the remove it


ManuTT can you tell me more about how to remove the oil filter. I guessing the under tray needs to come off, then the filter is better to get at. Whereabouts is it as looking down from the top of the engine from the bonnet open I couldn't actually see it? Also is it just the middle bit of the filter you change? of the whole unit? and is it easy to take off?

Any info you can give me would be great please!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

When you open the bonnet, it's a black cilinder on the left of the engine cover.
Put some paper around the cilinder, need a wrench maybe a 22, unscrew slowly a bit, few minutes just to keeps the oil dry out the cartdrige filter inside then unscrew and remove it.
Remove the cilinder and swap the filter inside with its o ring then mount it!
To avoid any problems with the warranty, I bought the original on at Audi because I didn't know the code, but it's enough to find an oil filter for a 2.0 tfsi if you go somewhere else.
Audi prices for the filter is 16€


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

ManuTT said:


> When you open the bonnet, it's a black cilinder on the left of the engine cover.
> Put some paper around the cilinder, need a wrench maybe a 22, unscrew slowly a bit, few minutes just to keeps the oil dry out the cartdrige filter inside then unscrew and remove it.
> Remove the cilinder and swap the filter inside with its o ring then mount it!
> To avoid any problems with the warranty, I bought the original on at Audi because I didn't know the code, but it's enough to find an oil filter for a 2.0 tfsi if you go somewhere else.
> Audi prices for the filter is 16€


Great thanks for letting me know. Few questions. I will buy the new filter from Audi but do you get a new O-ring with the filter you buy from Audi also do you think I can change this from the top of the car so I don't need to remove the undertray? I was going to use an oil extractor in the dip-stick hole to suck out the oil from there. Also once all done should I reset the oil change warning on the MMI or do I just leave it? will the TT sensors see that the oil is new and change the date for the change? My service is on longline so at 20,000miles and am at 9000 now.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

New o ring inside the box!
Once removed the oil, insert the new filter, new oil then click on reset change oil on the MMI and it'll update with the new countdown.
Mine had 20000 originally but after I did a reset, it became 15000..I don't know if it's normal but I don't complain about it..better have new oil often!


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

can the oil filter be accessed from the top of the engine or will I need to do it from under the car? Was hoping I could do all of this from the top rather than having to get under the car or put her on ramps.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I've explained above! You can do both thing Koenig only the bonnet in you garage if you have the pump for the oil


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Great thanks for letting me know.

Will do it this weekend then!


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Just done a full oil and filter change. Really easy with some words of advice from ManuTT! Cost me £60 all in. My car is on longline service so 20,000 miles or every two years. She's just coming up to 10,000miles from new so decided just to do a mid-way oil and filter change. I know oil; would be fine but as I've had her from new I just thought that the engine will have been bedding in and small/tiny metal bits float around in the oil as the engine settles in and also just fancied getting to know the car.
Really easy to do. I used an oil extractor to pump the oil from the dip stick pipe and changing the filter with OEM parts was easy. Audi sold me the filter for£9!

So a job well done!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Bear in mind that it's up to 20000 miles or 24 months (a rarely achieved maximum). Depending upon the the type of trips / driving you do it could be half that. 
Don't know whether the system analyses the oil flow or if it's just computer based but you could get the oil service light on Monday.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Very happy to read that!! Do it is easy than explain it! I don't know your laws about service did not in Audi but in a normal mechanic, but if I write down on the service book the mechanic that did the job, proof of original parts, I can still use the warranty...in this case DIY we can't, but in the case we do a service more than the requested, there are no problems!
All that to say Audi wants 320€ but I spent 65€ for the oil change, plus 25 for engine air and car filter


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> Bear in mind that it's up to 20000 miles or 24 months (a rarely achieved maximum). Depending upon the the type of trips / driving you do it could be half that.
> Don't know whether the system analyses the oil flow or if it's just computer based but you could get the oil service light on Monday.


Once I had done the change did the oil reset on the MMI and it went from 4600 miles up to 9200 miles so it's done something. My first service is saying 9700 miles so kind of brought it all back in to line. I hate the thought of getting an inspection service done say at 17500 miles only then to have the service light come on for my first service at say 19500 miles. hate of money as they change the oil. This way the car sensors have changed which is great news!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

stumardy said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Bear in mind that it's up to 20000 miles or 24 months (a rarely achieved maximum). Depending upon the the type of trips / driving you do it could be half that.
> ...


I'd check that 9700 miles again tomorrow just to make sure. The Mk2s allowed you to reset the Inspection Service flag and it all looked fine until the next time you started it up. Should be OK though as you could reset the Oil Service flag yourself on the Mk2s.


----------



## foxmeister3 (Sep 5, 2015)

As previous posts on this topic appear to refer to the petrol variant I thought I should share my experience with changing the oil on my 2.0 diesel engine. Unlike the petrol engine the diesel's oil filter is not accessible from the top and from what I've read about the EA288 engine changing the oil filter is probably best left to the dealership, see http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=429219 for more detail.

I extracted the engine oil via the dipstick hole using a vacuum pump and replaced the oil using the recommended Castrol Edge 5w30 Long Life oil. The engine took 4.5 litres and the process went very smoothly. The one thing I am left puzzled by is that the oil in the one litre can of Castrol Edge given to me by the dealership when I bought the car had a distinctive green fluorescent colour whereas the oil in the four litre can of Castrol Edge I bought separately had a gold colour. I'm not sure how significant this colour difference is, so if there are any chemists or oil specialists out there who can explain the colour difference and why it's changed I'd love to hear from them. :?:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

important thing is long life and the same graduation 5w-30 then the color is not relevant...


----------



## ThePhoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

Re petrol engine.

Mine is now reporting oil change in 1000 miles.

Does anyone have any information re the 'special' sump plug mantioned earlier in this thread please? Vacuum removal is not for me, as I want to be certain I have all the old oil out and not being sure that I have would mess with my OCD. ;-) Even if Audi does the service I would insist on a 'proper' sump drain.

Also, I was told when I picked up the car:
There is no printed manual, or service book, as these are only available online. Is this correct and if so is there a way to see exactly what is involved in the inspection and main services?

Secondly, if I, or a garage I chose, completes any of these services can I get Audi to update the online record, or do I just have to keep serarate records and paper based stamps?

Cheers.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Using the pump is as good as using the traditional method, the oil pan is flat so there will always remain a spoon of oil! Or maybe less with the pump because you can move the straw to suck out all the remaining oil.

There is no paper manual, only a on line version and an electronic version on a cd that you can read in your virtual cockpit, ask for the cd if you didn't find in the car.
The service book is always a paper book

If you have a service in any garage, you have not a record in Audi

if you change the oil by yourself or not in Audi, remember that "maybe", when you do the reset, the countdown should be switch in poor oil so half km than the long life oil countdown..it happened to me from 30.000km to 15.000, I changed its parameter with the cable.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

I was at the dealers today buying the filter to do my oil change and while looking for the service schedule in my glove box happened upon a fully printed handbook. I had never looked for this before, as the dealer who sold me the car (and others on this forum) lead me to believe that the only handbook was the on-line version.

I also bought a new sump-plug to see if it was anything special. Notwithstanding all the advice to buy an oil vacuum system, I still would prefer the old-school plug removal method. It looks like a simple flat-head screwdriver will remove it and a video on YouTube of an oil change on a MK7 Golf shows that to be the case. Seems to be quite a nice design actually, chunky thread that requires hardly any turn and a 'springy' tab that locks it in place. Might do a short write-up of how I get on.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

No one said there is not paper version but seems to be only if you purchase it! You can buy it also on eBay.
The oil change kit has a bolt inside, but our car doesn't have the classic screw-tap to remove and extract the oil so seems once you brake the tap on the oil pan, you have to use the bolt in the kit.

I didn't like the pump too but I checked and I removed all the oil and a bit more because you can move the stick!


----------



## rbalzan (Aug 19, 2015)

Are you referring to the owner's operating manual? I got a paper version as well as a CD to be installed on the MMI.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes! The service book is always on paper, the manual seems is not included in the car anymore..but then depend from the dealer.
With the MMI Audi has preferred to put it on a cd, smart move to me


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

I am all for DIY and oil changes before they are due, but my understanding is that if the lubrication service (when due via the MMI) if not undertaken by a VAT registered garage using Audi parts, then you are risking your warranty.

Just had mine done - £75 including a quick check of the car & topping up fluids - so excellent value. They provided me with a duplicate service book but advised that the next time I am at the main dealer that I present the book and invoice and they will upload the information to the Audi central service records. This is essential to maintain the service history and comply with the warranty conditions.

As for the first service, I will have that done at a main dealer as the independent whom I trust more than the main dealer does not have full access to software updates (although the independent tells me this is about to change).


----------



## ThePhoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

Pugliese said:


> ... lubrication service (when due via the MMI) if not undertaken by a VAT registered garage using Audi parts, then you are risking your warranty.
> 
> Just had mine done - £75 including a quick check of the car & topping up fluids - so excellent value.


I understand your concern, but I have done these simple jobs on my own cars for almost 40 years and never had an issue with any warranty claim. I am also confident that the likelihood of a claim that can be invalidated using the argument that it was something to do with my lubrication service is so remote that it does not bother me.

What I do find absolutely mind boggling though is you getting a lubrication service for £75; just buying the oil pretty much comes to that!

The required premium brand VW 504 00 spec oil is about £47 for 4 litres.
The Audi filter and sump-plug is a bit over £15
The car takes 5.7 Litres
So oil is 47/4 * 6 £70.50 Add the £15 and just the parts come to £85.50!

Assuming they managed to do all of this in 30 mins and that they charge a staggeringly reasonable £60/hour (unlikely) Just to hit the £75 mark the oil must have been charged at £5/Litre. I can't see that this makes sense.

What oil did they use do you know?

Just another reason I like to do these simple things myself; I get to use what I think best.

Each to their own. YMMV.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Your right, on the face of it the maths do not add up particularly as I forgot to add that they also used a product to flush out all the old oil prior to refilling. They used exactly the same oil & parts as you will get at a main dealer. I was able to watch the whole process.

The difference is that they can buy oil and parts at a good discount, so make margin there. Also Dean of Four Rings has the philosphy of attention to detail matched with fair pricing, and in that way gets constant repeat business. He looks after all our Audis that have never missed a beat and we have to travel over an hour to get to him. However don't take my word for it check out viewforum.php?f=49 and search for 4 Rings as well as other UK Audi forums to see what others think.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Just checked their website, looks very good value, just wish they were closer.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

4433allanr said:


> Just checked their website, looks very good value, just wish they were closer.


They do look really reassonable and for £75 I might rather drive the 50 mins to get there rather than do it myself. I wish I knew what oil they use though?


----------



## ThePhoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

Did my oil change yesterday and all went particulaly easy. Even discovered that Audi had tie-wrapped up the rear of the engine under-tray as they had lost or damaged the original fixings. Another reason I like to do these things, as I find the sort of things the dealers bodge. New clips on order.

The one thing I am stuck on is that having reset the service interval using the onboard option to do so, the interval is showing for a fixed milage/time service: 9000 miles and 365 days. How do I set for the variable service, does any one know?

I have an ODBeleven Pro, if that is required, though I haven't yet plugged it in to try to find the appropriate option.

Any advice greatfully recieved.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

wrote on another thread, you have to change with vag the quality of the oil so it switch to long life..
unit 17
adaption
ESI: oil quality change to good oil


----------



## ThePhoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> wrote on another thread, you have to change with vag the quality of the oil so it switch to long life..
> unit 17
> adaption
> ESI: oil quality change to good oil


Thank you. I'll see if I can find this using the ODBeleven.

Cheers


----------



## ThePhoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> wrote on another thread, you have to change with vag the quality of the oil so it switch to long life..
> unit 17
> adaption
> ESI: oil quality change to good oil


All done. No drama. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

it happened to me and it was driving me crazy...I found it when I wasn't looking for it!!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I believe Audi use Castrol Edge so I would hope they use the same.


----------



## PhilRTTS (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi,

Oil change warning has come on, car is on PCP so do i have to get a Audi dealership to do the change?


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

You don't have to but they would rather you did as they want FSH car on the forecourt in 3 years time. It's probably not worth the hassle.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

My Dad booked in my car today at an Audi dealership, because I was busy and wanted to get it in before xmas, but he just let me know that its £270, seems a bit steep for an oil change?

They said its an "oil service" and has a 50 point check... only done 4000 miles and 9 months old though. I guess it counts as a 1 year service, so hope they reset the service interval to 12 months from now.

Is it normal or have they got it wrong? Oo


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Maybe a refill.. service is oil and filters change, inspection is between two service just to check if they can steal some money from you!
You can refill by yourself!!


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Rev said:


> My Dad booked in my car today at an Audi dealership, because I was busy and wanted to get it in before xmas, but he just let me know that its £270, seems a bit steep for an oil change?
> 
> They said its an "oil service" and has a 50 point check... only done 4000 miles and 9 months old though. I guess it counts as a 1 year service, so hope they reset the service interval to 12 months from now.
> 
> Is it normal or have they got it wrong? Oo


Just had mine done at Guildford AUdi, 4300 miles, £200.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

jryoung said:


> Rev said:
> 
> 
> > My Dad booked in my car today at an Audi dealership, because I was busy and wanted to get it in before xmas, but he just let me know that its £270, seems a bit steep for an oil change?
> ...


Ironically if the car is over 3yrs old you can have the interim service for £164.

£200 is too steep and £270 is daylight robbery for an oil change.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes but this isn't any old oil. This is Audi's pure, golden Luxury oil. Hand crafted with a high viscosity and with specially select top quality additives for extra protection. LOL 

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## mpgentry (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi All,

I have had an email from the dealer I bought my car from, stating I need to book it in for a service, the car was registered late June this year and has covered 3000 miles, I rung a dealer more local to me Leeds Audi, they say it doesn't need a service till the car it's self says so, looking at other posts some have had a oil change very early, am I missing something here and does the oil require changing early for the first service ???


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

leopard said:


> Ironically if the car is over 3yrs old you can have the interim service for £164.
> 
> £200 is too steep and £270 is daylight robbery for an oil change.


A couple of local dealers quoted around £390 for the first service (=oil change) and "inspection". A local independent Audi specialist did it for ~£105. I know where I`ll be going in the future..


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

£390!!! I hope they supply smelling salts! Just had the first service done on the mini, 5 years TLC pack was £300 if I remember correctly. North Oxford BMW, took 1.5 hours and included a valet. Very slick compared to Audi.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

mpgentry said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have had an email from the dealer I bought my car from, stating I need to book it in for a service, the car was registered late June this year and has covered 3000 miles, I rung a dealer more local to me Leeds Audi, they say it doesn't need a service till the car it's self says so, looking at other posts some have had a oil change very early, am I missing something here and does the oil require changing early for the first service ???


Sounds like a load of old cobblers to me.First official oil change would be at 9000 miles or first year whichever comes first.

Ring them up and ask them why.

If you're anal/OCD and own your car you might want to change the oil sooner than recommended but this is purely a personal choice.


----------



## TTGazza (Jun 13, 2016)

Just had the first oil service done and the dealer wanted £225.00, I told them another dealer had quoted £175.00 but were 25 miles away so after a bit of umming and arring he came back with a best price of £195.00 "you'll have to pay for loan car though and that's £12.00". When I went to pick up the loan car they didn't even ask for any money so strangely I didn't offer any.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

mpgentry said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have had an email from the dealer I bought my car from, stating I need to book it in for a service, the car was registered late June this year and has covered 3000 miles, I rung a dealer more local to me Leeds Audi, they say it doesn't need a service till the car it's self says so, looking at other posts some have had a oil change very early, am I missing something here and does the oil require changing early for the first service ???


I asked my dealer last week if mine (delivered Nov) needed and early life check up/oil change and he said no, just bring it back in a couple of years when the car tells you to.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I got 2 yrs and 16,000 on the last TT before service.Cost around £275 but they price matched 2 Potenzas for £100 each.
All the Staff hanging around,Fancy showrooms and Coffee have to be paid for though.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

playing with the service/inspection parameters, I've managed how to adjust the service interval and the inspection thing that can't be reset via the MMI.
I set 25000km for the oil change and 10000km for the inspection that it's only a reminder to check the engine area.


----------



## Cosco (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi. Can I use Castrol GTX 10 W 40 for my TT 3.2 2007 with 132000 miles? And how much oil I need? Thanks.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Normally 5w-40 is the one used..ok for the kind of oil.
I don't remember your engine spec very well, but buy 5 lt and you'll be fine.
Will you change with the pump or from below the car?


----------



## Huey52 (Aug 26, 2015)

32mm socket for Mk3 oil filter canister removal, e.g. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0013 ... UTF8&psc=1

I too had to (first time) extract rather than drain oil due to relative complexity of Mk3 oil pan nut.

I use Mobil 1 0w-40 European formula


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I am going to change my TTS engine oil, is the sump bolt removal tool really necessary ?
plastic bolt (06L103801) must be replaced at each oil change or can be re-used?
thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Cosco said:


> Hi. Can I use Castrol GTX 10 W 40 for my TT 3.2 2007 with 132000 miles? And how much oil I need? Thanks.


Hi, Correct Audi spec is 5w-30, 504/507, common oils of correct spec are Castrol Edge Titanium 5w-30 & Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30.
5.5 litres required with filter change.
Hoggy.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

any experience on this?



kevin#34 said:


> I am going to change my TTS engine oil, *is the sump bolt removal tool really necessary *?
> plastic bolt (06L103801) must be replaced at each oil change or can be re-used?
> thanks


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

where are all the DIY experts?? 8) 
need to confirm if unscrewing the sump rubber plug is feasible without its OEM tool (let's say using flat screwdriver... )


----------

